
Ask HN: Small Open source projects that need contributions - mrguyorama
I want to help open source projects, or just provide programming ability to those who could use it.<p>What small, unknown, open source projects do you think could use an extra hand?
======
git-pull
Like python?

I'm could use a hand.

The codebase across all of these projects are solid. CI already wired in,
including Sphinx + ReadTheDocs.

Help could be QA'ing pull requests, making features, documentation, and so on.

Here's an example project: [https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-
pull.com) \- Request:
[https://github.com/tony/tmuxp/issues/290](https://github.com/tony/tmuxp/issues/290)

Anything else on the sidebar, underneath of "Projects" of [https://git-
pull.com](https://git-pull.com)

Of all those, cihai ([https://cihai.git-pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com))
doesn't have as much traction, but if you like Chinese/Japanese/Korean, it may
be a fit. I'm building it to be a successor to Christoph Burgmer's cjklib
([https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cjklib](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cjklib)).

~~~
tedmiston
First time seeing tmuxp and this sounds pretty interesting.

> tmuxp helps you manage tmux workspaces.

> Built on a object relational mapper for tmux. tmux users can reload common
> workspaces from YAML, JSON and dict configurations like tmuxinator and
> teamocil.

I've always wanted the ability to cross sync my projects and sessions across
IDEs, particularly with Sublime with its projects and then one to many
workspaces per project. A Sublime-tmuxp bridge would be amazing.

------
PCManticore
Not necessarily small, but Pylint
([https://github.com/PyCQA/pylint](https://github.com/PyCQA/pylint)) is always
looking for new contributors. The project is an advanced linter, with a
powerful inference engine
([https://github.com/PyCQA/astroid](https://github.com/PyCQA/astroid)), so
there are lots of interesting things to contribute to.

------
andreynering
I would love to have more help with Task:

[https://github.com/go-task/task](https://github.com/go-task/task)

Usually, though, people contribute to the projects they use. Not only because
it's a boost in motivation, but also because you usually need to know very
well the project to have enough context to be able to contribute.

------
cbzehner
Pipenv? See a recent post by (what I assume) is one of the maintainers.
[https://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/pipenv-one-year-
later-a-...](https://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/pipenv-one-year-later-a-call-
for-help)

------
fundamental
What do you consider small (approx lines of code, number of contributors,
number of maintainers, etc)?

What's your background in (programming languages, technical skills (e.g.
documentation exp, computer vision), etc)?

I am currently actively looking for contributors for one project I help
maintain ( [http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net](http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net) or
[https://github.com/zynaddsubfx/zynaddsubfx](https://github.com/zynaddsubfx/zynaddsubfx)
), however I would say it is more of a 'medium' scale FLOSS project. Though it
may be a 'small' project based upon how you define things.

~~~
mrguyorama
I was purposely being vague because I wanted to give people a good excuse to
flaunt any repo they feel needs saving

Also that project looks awesome. I think I'll show it to my Audio Engineer
buddy. It could be good motivation for me to work on it!

------
roschdal
OpenPDF is an open source Java library for creating PDF files:
[https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF](https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF)

------
xet7
It's not unknown, but for example
[https://wekan.github.io](https://wekan.github.io) is small with about 11,095
lines of code without frameworks
[https://www.openhub.net/p/wekan](https://www.openhub.net/p/wekan) when
compared to Kanboard that has 186,254 lines of code
[https://www.openhub.net/p/kanboard](https://www.openhub.net/p/kanboard) .
There are still many bugs to fix.

------
earenndil
D[0] has a _lot_ of open bugs[1], just because there aren't enough people to
get to and fix them all. On a rather smaller scale, there's ante[2], although
it's unclear there's much that can be done to help there.

0: [https://dlang.org/](https://dlang.org/)

1: [https://issues.dlang.org/](https://issues.dlang.org/)

2: [https://github.com/jfecher/ante](https://github.com/jfecher/ante)

------
rpod
[http://up-for-grabs.net](http://up-for-grabs.net) is a consistent source for
open source projects that could use some help.

~~~
alexh1
I ended up getting my first software dev job from this site. Contributed to a
project I found on there enough that they ended up hiring me.

Have been meaning to pay back to the community at some point, either via
contributions to up-for-grabs or another "open source encouragement" project
but haven't had the time yet.

------
hanniabu
If you know low level, there's Blocknet
[https://github.com/BlocknetDX/BlockDX](https://github.com/BlocknetDX/BlockDX)

This is a trustless blockchain interoperability protocol which enables the
transfer of data and value across different blockchains. If interested, you
can reach out to contact@blocknet.co

------
AlexITC
If you are good with the UI, I have a project which UI sucks:
[https://github.com/AlexITC/crypto-coin-
alerts](https://github.com/AlexITC/crypto-coin-alerts)

The server side is stronger and you are welcome to contribute.

------
trombonechamp
Take a look at [http://openhatch.org](http://openhatch.org) They try to match
potential contributors with projects based on the needs of the project and the
skills of the contributor.

------
africajam
Would alway appreciate some help with this:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

It is an open source real estate website builder

------
auriseturaiset
You can try my project:
[https://github.com/elabftw/elabftw](https://github.com/elabftw/elabftw) ;)

~~~
djstein
just sent this to some people who work in a drug discovery lab, hope they can
use it!

